
Detailed Notes on Peter Thiel's Zero to One - jsdev93
https://github.com/ibrahim0814/books
======
cprayingmantis
Keeping notes on books in git isn't something I would've ever thought of, but
it's perfect really. You can fork your own copy and add your own thoughts. PDF
might not be the best way to do it maybe just markdown.

------
marpstar
why put it as PDF on GitHub? Why not in a more diff-able format?

